# Bazooka 10250D



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

What do you guys think about the Bazookz tubes? I can buy the 10in. 250D model for 125.00.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

If I had the choice of getting one for free or not putting a sub in my car at all I'd go subless.


PS: I think you might have meant to post this on Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com


----------



## GregU (Dec 24, 2008)

JRE56 said:


> What do you guys think about the Bazookz tubes? I can buy the 10in. 250D model for 125.00.


If your on a scrict $125.00 budget you can probably find a better setup, like maybe a fosgate R1 and a used amp. Im sure it would sound better than a tube. It might be tough, if you can extend your budget to say $200 than you'll have a much easier time.

EDIT: I've heard an R1 10 off of 125watts in a sealed box that sounded suprisingly nice.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok....You were loud and clear on that one. Thanks Guys!!

P.S. Sorry about posting wrong I'm new and still trying to feel my way around.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

It's not posted in the wrong section here, he's saying just buying a bass tube is not the way people do things on this site. That's more caraudio.com.

On topic, you can do much better than the tube. Just look on ---> st louis, MO electronics classifieds - craigslist . You can find a sub and amp for $125 pretty easy. If you need advise on what to get and how to install it just ask.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

I feel so dumb!! You know I'm new here now.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

JRE56 said:


> I feel so dumb!! You know I'm new here now.


Everybody's new at some point. If you want to learn then this is the place.

Something like this would be a good start JL Audio 8" sub w/enclosure

And an amp like so Rockford Fosgate P2002 Car Amplifier (will do trade for rifle)


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

JRE56 said:


> What do you guys think about the Bazookz tubes? I can buy the 10in. 250D model for 125.00.


Welcome... JRE56. That set-up seems to be a good deal, especially if new. There is nothing wrong with the Bazooka Tubes. I wonder if any of the people here that are trying to discourage you from buying it ever heard one before. 

No need to feel not worthy here for posting your question. Again, welcome to the forums.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Properly set up a Bazooka can sound damned good, especially the 10". Some people like the ability to take it in and out of the car or swap cars easily. No, it's not going to deafen you with output but it's not a bad way to go at all. 

I remember Bazooka had a demo Eclipse with 3 of the 8" RS tubes that absolutely rocked. If I had the space available I'd run one...or 4.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

Vega-LE said:


> Welcome... JRE56. That set-up seems to be a good deal, especially if new. There is nothing wrong with the Bazooka Tubes. I wonder if any of the people here that are trying to discourage you from buying it ever heard one before.
> 
> No need to feel not worthy here for posting your question. Again, welcome to the forums.


Thanks for the positive feedback.I installed one in a friend's car in the early 80's and it sounded damm good to me.Then I was in my 20's and I was use to Kraco and Jensen so stepping up to Bazooka's was huge.I'm a Jazz man, so loud bass isn't what I'm looking for.Tight,quick & deep is what i want and I wanted the portability and smaller size so I can use the ext cab when needed.
I found out the Bazooka tube is actually the 10100 not the 10250 but I was told the price is still good.I bought it and will try to install it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

Looking forward to hearing your results and input. I just bought a Bazooka ELB112RS and it's sitting here next to my Precision Power PPI 356CS's. The wife will have a better sounding ride soon.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

I already have focals installed an Eclipse head unit and i have a Xtant amp to install maybe next week.I will try to get the Bazooka tube in today.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i tried a 6" and a 8" version of that sub and it sucked bad.....


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Then it wasn't installed correctly.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

Vega-LE said:


> Looking forward to hearing your results and input. I just bought a Bazooka ELB112RS and it's sitting here next to my Precision Power PPI 356CS's. The wife will have a better sounding ride soon.


Well Vega-Le Its not looking too good but I'm still in the tuning stage. I installed it last night in the pouring rain hoping for fantastic bass but so far my bass is boomy,not blending well with my Focals & not detailed.But again I'm still tuning it.I switched the phase switched & it lowered the volume so it was in phase.I did tightened it up a little playing around with my built-in equalizer. I made one major flaw, I didn't make my wires long enough to face the port side of the tube to the wall. That's how you tune it meaning either you want tight or boomy bass. I did simulate a wall by placing my hand close to the port and it did appear to tighten up somewhat. So I may have to go back and extend my wires. I do have easy access to my wires so it won't be too bad of a process. I will try to stuff a rag in the port to see if that will tighten the bass before I extend the wires. That's an old trick we use to use years ago to tighten a cheap ported box. I'll update you later.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

You could build a sealed box for the bazooka sub. :santa2:


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

JRE56 said:


> Well Vega-Le Its not looking too good but I'm still in the tuning stage. I installed it last night in the pouring rain hoping for fantastic bass but so far my bass is boomy,not blending well with my Focals & not detailed.


It's been a long while since I've heard Bazookas. I've heard both good and bad installs using them. 

You could try adding some polyester fiberfill to the enclosure - that should deal with the boominess a bit, and lower the Fb as well. And use longer cables so you can position it like it's supposed to be positioned


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Then it wasn't installed correctly.



thats funny....

Or maybe i don't like loose boomy one note bass with no detail at all.


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

JRE56 said:


> Well Vega-Le Its not looking too good but I'm still in the tuning stage. I installed it last night in the pouring rain hoping for fantastic bass but so far my bass is boomy,not blending well with my Focals & not detailed.But again I'm still tuning it.I switched the phase switched & it lowered the volume so it was in phase.I did tightened it up a little playing around with my built-in equalizer. I made one major flaw, I didn't make my wires long enough to face the port side of the tube to the wall. That's how you tune it meaning either you want tight or boomy bass. I did simulate a wall by placing my hand close to the port and it did appear to tighten up somewhat. So I may have to go back and extend my wires. I do have easy access to my wires so it won't be too bad of a process. I will try to stuff a rag in the port to see if that will tighten the bass before I extend the wires. That's an old trick we use to use years ago to tighten a cheap ported box. I'll update you later.


I'm sorry to hear this. I've heard some Bazooka tubes before and they sounded pretty darn good, and I'm an sq fan. I just bought a Bazooka sub myself, and I'm looking forward to installing it. Hopefully yours just needs to be redirected and then sound pleasing. But, installing it in the rain could make it muddy sounding.:laugh:


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL! O'yes the rain made it very muddy in more ways than 1. I'll unsolder and lengthen my wires and reposition it. Like I stated in my other post I installed a tube in a friends car and it sounded very good, so hopefully the tuning will take care of my problem.I'll do today. Stay tuned ! :laugh:


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm back! I lengthened the wires moved the port about 2 inches from the passenger side wall and couldn't believe the difference it made. The bass is tight and blends very well with my speakers. The detail is still a little lacking but I'm more than happy. I don't believe there's much more I can do to improve the detail, other than buying a better quality sub. Now if I can get rid of that DAM intermittent rattle. It sounds like a bad speaker cone and I don't know where it's coming from. I think the bass is causing my rear driverside speaker to rattle or the panel.


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

JRE56 said:


> I'm back! I lengthened the wires moved the port about 2 inches from the passenger side wall and couldn't believe the difference it made. The bass is tight and blends very well with my speakers. The detail is still a little lacking but I'm more than happy. I don't believe there's much more I can do to improve the detail, other than buying a better quality sub. Now if I can get rid of that DAM intermittent rattle. It sounds like a bad speaker cone and I don't know where it's coming from. I think the bass is causing my rear driverside speaker to rattle or the panel.


I'm happy to hear moving it made a positive difference. The reason why it might not be as detailed as you would like, probably has to do with the eq settings. Some of us are limited though in that department. 

Are your rear speakers in the rear deck or in the doors? Try playing just the sub alone to help locate that rattle.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

miniSQ said:


> thats funny....
> 
> Or maybe i don't like loose boomy one note bass with no detail at all.


Like I said, you didn't install it correctly. I've used them more times than I can count and it's very, very easy to get high quality bass from them. It's also easy, using multiples, to get more bass than all but the biggest bassheads would ever need.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

Vega-LE said:


> I'm happy to hear moving it made a positive difference. The reason why it might not be as detailed as you would like, probably has to do with the eq settings. Some of us are limited though in that department.
> 
> Are your rear speakers in the rear deck or in the doors? Try playing just the sub alone to help locate that rattle.[/QUOTE
> 
> I did a minor adjustment with the eq. this evening. not a lot. I'll go back out there tonight and play around with the eq. The rear speakers are in the doors. I have an ent. cab 2004 Ford Ranger XLT.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok, just found out what's rattling in the back. It's the Bazooka tube casing! Where the harness plug into. I placed my hand against that end and it stopped. I guess the guy who sold it to me forgot to mention that small issue.


----------



## Serious Sam (Nov 30, 2008)

My 02 worth.
I think tubes get a bad name for many reasons Quality_Sound hit on one.
I think we also sometimes install them with unreasonable expectations.
Anyway, I have listened to a few sound quality cars over the last few months, and one of my top performing sub installs (for me) was a test I did for myself.
I tried 4 8" tubes in the trunk of my e46 after I sound deadened the back seat and trunk area. I was like, "where is all the bass?!" So I put them in my back seat. Oh my! VERY nice.
The only disappointing thing about it was, I could never drive around like that, but I want bass like that - any day!
Theres just something about subs in groups of fours - it just does it right!

I hope it works out for you.

Sam


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Like I said, you didn't install it correctly. I've used them more times than I can count and it's very, very easy to get high quality bass from them. It's also easy, using multiples, to get more bass than all but the biggest bassheads would ever need.



OK..its my fault.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

I opened the tube up and it already has poly-fill and it's definitely the side of the tube that's vibrating.I chalked that end with bathtub chalk, let it cure for a day and it stopped 90% of the rattle.I think it's a unique problem with my tube.Vega-Le when you install your Bazooka I'll be anxiously waiting for your report.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I had a 10" self-powered Bazooka bass tube in my 2000 Honda Accord Coupe for a short period of time. I wouldn't describe it's output as detailed or accurate, but, it wasn't a bad add-on to the factory replacement speakers.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> I had a 10" self-powered Bazooka bass tube in my 2000 Honda Accord Coupe for a short period of time. I wouldn't describe it's output as detailed or accurate, but, it wasn't a bad add-on to the factory replacement speakers.


That's about how I feel about my tube.I think eventually I'll return to my sealed enclosure for accurate tight bass.


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

JRE56 said:


> I opened the tube up and it already has poly-fill and it's definitely the side of the tube that's vibrating.I chalked that end with bathtub chalk, let it cure for a day and it stopped 90% of the rattle.I think it's a unique problem with my tube.Vega-Le when you install your Bazooka I'll be anxiously waiting for your report.


I'll try to install it in my truck today and see how it sounds. I did buy-it though for the wife's new car. I already have a system in my truck. I'll be able to compare it to my sealed ID8. 

I went with the Bazooka cause it's preloaded in a vented box and 4ohm. It's paper cone also. I was looking for something between 250-500watts rms handling capability. 

I know people think of them as cheap crap, but I tend to differ. I'll be back with my report.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

Vega-LE said:


> I'll try to install it in my truck today and see how it sounds. I did buy-it though for the wife's new car. I already have a system in my truck. I'll be able to compare it to my sealed ID8.
> 
> I went with the Bazooka cause it's preloaded in a vented box and 4ohm. It's paper cone also. I was looking for something between 250-500watts rms handling capability.
> 
> I know people think of them as cheap crap, but I tend to differ. I'll be back with my report.


ID8 in your truck and bazooka in your wifes car. Ok.....I think someone is getting the short end of the stick. I play piano so my ears may be a little more attuned to good sounding bass. If the bazooka was a little more detailed and a little tighter I would be completely satisfied.I definitely wouldn't say it's crap.Anyway....let me know your findings? Thanks!!


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, I put it in my truck and took a listen. I'm not all that impressed. It does just fine with the low end, but it is a little muddy sounding, not very tight or accurate. I also wish it was more punchy.

I listened to Fleetwood Mac, Pat Benatar, Blondie, and the Beasty Boys. I spent about a half an hour trying different settings and I couldn't get-it to sound as I hoped. Maybe it will sound better once it's in the trunk of the wife's car.:laugh:

I feel it would sound better if I gave my ears more time to adjust to the difference from sealed to ported. Maybe a little break-in time as well. I'm not upset at all though. Except, for the fact my back is killing me from putting it in and taking it out of my truck. I hate my f'n back!

I wasn't impressed with my ID when I 1st installed it either. It started to sound better with time. I guess it needed some break-in time. 

I paid $79 for the Bazooka through Crutchfield, so it's not like it broke the bank. I don't have any regrets buying it, and still look forward to putting it in the car.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Reading this thread you'd think the Bazooka tube was the worst thing ever invented, but I disagree. Tuned and installed properly, they aren't bad at all. They don't have the most output or the best frequency response, but no sub that I'm aware of does.

I'd run one gladly if it was that or nothing.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

89grand said:


> Reading this thread you'd think the Bazooka tube was the worst thing ever invented,...
> 
> I'd run one gladly if it was that or nothing.


You are not making them seem very appealing either. How about, "If someone gave me one I'd use it." :laugh:


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> You are not making them seem very appealing either. How about, "If someone game me one I'd use it." :laugh:


Vega-Le isn't running a tube.This is what he was testing out.

Bazooka ELB112RS Ported enclosure with one 12" EL Series subwoofer at Crutchfield.com

Sorry to hear about your wife's sub. I'm sure she'll be happy to have listened to yours then hers. I think my tube may sound a little better.I have a sealed box sub in my garage I will install in my truck probably around spring that sounds much better than my tube.I don't know what kind of driver it is but it rocks.A lot tighter,more detailed and NO rattle.I'm going to work with this Bazooka tube and try to improve the sq as much as I can so there will be NO question concerning to sq one way or the other.Are you still planning on installing the sub in your wife's car?


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

JRE56 said:


> Are you still planning on installing the sub in your wife's car?


Yes it's going in the car and I have no regrets buying-it. Like I said, I didn't like my ID at first either. I'm very... picky and have really... high expectations.

No worries here though. I'm still looking forward to getting this in the car.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

Vega-LE said:


> Yes it's going in the car and I have no regrets buying-it. Like I said, I didn't like my ID at first either. I'm very... picky and have really... high expectations.
> 
> No worries here though. I'm still looking forward to getting this in the car.


I do have regrets buying my tube.1st I bought mine off of Craigslist.The guy said it was the 10250 tube. That's the D class amp.After I bought it I did some research and found out it was the 10100.Called the guy and no pickup nor return call.No where on the tube does it state what model the tube is.I may be wrong but I think all the tubes are like that. If it's true then why? So I'm stuck with a less powerfull amp and probably lesser sq. I'm picky also, being a musician I have to have accurate sound and this tube is not fitting my standards thus far but I will work with it.Why didn't you like the ID? I've read nothing but good things about it especially the ID8 V3 8" sub. What's your view on the sq now?


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

JRE56 said:


> Why didn't you like the ID? I've read nothing but good things about it especially the ID8 V3 8" sub. What's your view on the sq now?


The ID replaced a Cerwin Vega IT. I though the Vega sounded a little more accurate. After some break-in time though, the ID started to improve and started to sound better. I guess the suspension needed to loosen-up a bit.

I used to be a musician. I played the trumpet when I was in third grade and all through high school. I played the harmonica, acoustic guitar and even a little piano, but not much. I also used to play drums as well. So I know how to keep a beat. *smiles*

I got my 1st car stereo in 1987 when I was 17. My mom let me pick-out any set-up I wanted and she paid for it. I had two Coustic amps (120/380), Audia plate speakers in the doors, two Vega LE's in a ported box sharing the same chamber so the box wasn't real big, Majestic 3 way electronic crossover (only used two channels from it though), Coustic tape deck and a Sherwood eq. That set-up got stolen in 91. 

In my newer truck I've had a few different set-ups. It was also broken into and my 1st system in that was also stolen. Clarion Pro deck, a Clarion pdh 9510 eq?...with fiber optic connection I think, Cerwin Vega AI comps, and three Cerwin Vega AI subs sealed. The amps were the Zed made Hifonics.

Now my system consist of Clarion Pro deck, Clarion eq, Powebass 600.2 pushing the ID8, California Profile 1040 pushing some Diamon Audio M Series comps.

I've had a couple other set-ups that I can't really remember. My wife just got a new Corolla about 6 months ago and it's my new project car. I already bought the PPI 356CS comps and this Bazooka. Next month I'm purchasing the amps (JL Slash), processor and getting it all installed. 

So now you have a little background information about me and my car audio history. And like I said, I'm very... picky about how music should sound. I've heard Bazooka Tubes that sound pretty darn good. That's why I was behind recommending one. I bought my Bazooka after I had 1st. posted in your thread. So, I wasn't just talking out my ass.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Amazing the amount of haters in here on Bazooka tubes. Sure it doesn't have an elitist name, but the tubes are generally properly designed ported enclosures. They sounded good every time I sold one (mostly in the late '90s). One note bass is not how I would describe them. They made tremendous output from a small package, and sounded great when properly set up and mounted. 

I may end up running one in my pickup for simplicity's sake.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

Vega-LE said:


> The ID replaced a Cerwin Vega IT. I though the Vega sounded a little more accurate. After some break-in time though, the ID started to improve and started to sound better. I guess the suspension needed to loosen-up a bit.
> 
> I used to be a musician. I played the trumpet when I was in third grade and all through high school. I played the harmonica, acoustic guitar and even a little piano, but not much. I also used to play drums as well. So I know how to keep a beat. *smiles*
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I'm from the other side of the fence.When I was 17 back in 1973 all I could afford was Kraco & Jensen's and my parents definitely couldn't buy me a system. My 1st good amp was an used Alpine that I bought back in the late 80's early 90's and I still have that amp in my basement. I still don't have the top notch equipment you guys have but I'm trying to get there.My audio history would make you laugh so I'll save myself the embarrassment.You've had pretty good equipment thru the years.I've got to work on this rattle.i'm starting to focus in on it when I'm driving and it's working my nerve.Are you installing the equipment in your wife's car?


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

JRE56 said:


> Unfortunately I'm from the other side of the fence.When I was 17 back in 1973 all I could afford was Kraco & Jensen's and my parents definitely couldn't buy me a system. My 1st good amp was an used Alpine that I bought back in the late 80's early 90's and I still have that amp in my basement. I still don't have the top notch equipment you guys have but I'm trying to get there.My audio history would make you laugh so I'll save myself the embarrassment.You've had pretty good equipment thru the years.I've got to work on this rattle.i'm starting to focus in on it when I'm driving and it's working my nerve.Are you installing the equipment in your wife's car?


I know a guy that does good installs and I'm letting him do it. My back is just to messed-up to do it myself. Also, last time I installed my speakers I dented both of them putting the door panels on. I thought for sure I wouldn't do that to the second one. Those Diamond Audio mid/woofers dent if you just look at them. Lol! I get scared just picking-up speakers now that I'll somehow damage it..:laugh:

What are you running in your vehicle?... Don't be shy now.


----------



## JRE56 (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL! I'm still a light weight but here goes.Head unit 5435 Eclipse,Focal Access 165 A1 component speakers upfront & factory in rear,Xtant a4004 amp(to be installed by me) and the Bazooka BTA10100 tube.I had a 5900 Viper Alarm installed to try and keep my system.I'm going to upgrade my rears in the near future.


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

JRE56 said:


> LOL! I'm still a light weight but here goes.Head unit 5435 Eclipse,Focal Access 165 A1 component speakers upfront & factory in rear,Xtant a4004 amp(to be installed by me) and the Bazooka BTA10100 tube.I had a 5900 Viper Alarm installed to try and keep my system.I'm going to upgrade my rears in the near future.


Looks like a decent system to me. Focal, Eclipse, and Xtant are not below par stuff for sure.

What upgrades do you want to do for the rears? And, what size are they? I have stuff laying around.


----------

